# I.s.o. non working western controllers



## Justinrandall83 (Sep 30, 2017)

Not looking for distroyed but just not working western controllers for sale thanks


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Justinrandall83 said:


> Not looking for distroyed but just not working western controllers for sale thanks


Just curious why? I think I've got a few that have died (worked sporadically) that I couldn't bear to actually throw away.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Most often you just have to replace the mother board. Save a lot of money not buying brand new.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Right, but i think I looked at thst once and the cost of the circuit board was almost the same ; little less ofcourse


----------



## Justinrandall83 (Sep 30, 2017)

seville009 said:


> Just curious why? I think I've got a few that have died (worked sporadically) that I couldn't bear to actually throw away.


I want them cause i belive i can repair them. The circuit board is made up of transistors n what not and me and my nerd brother can repair them I belive. And i dont have the money to buy new. Would you be willing to sell them


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I’d have to look to see where they are. What are you offering for them? They went “bad” in that they periodically would stop redponding, but I don’t think they were completely dead.


----------



## Justinrandall83 (Sep 30, 2017)

I really don' know how to value them.. they are perfect candidates for what i think i can do, but yet at the same time I don' wanna end up wrong and be out alot of money. I'l pay the shipping obvously. They are basically useless to you, so I guess what do you feel is fair.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

A used board on ebay is listed st $170 and a used controller is listed at $290, so that gives an indicated retail value of $120 for a controller with no board (but a case, wiring, and connector). If you want to buy those components new, they add up to more than $120 (looking at online prices) 

They’re not really worthless to me because if I need any of those components, I don’t have to buy them.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

seville009 said:


> Right, but i think I looked at thst once and the cost of the circuit board was almost the same ; little less ofcourse


Its been a while but my fleetflex controllers are 400+ new and the mother board was 270ish. I think...


----------



## Justinrandall83 (Sep 30, 2017)

seville009 said:


> A used board on ebay is listed st $170 and a used controller is listed at $290, so that gives an indicated retail value of $120 for a controller with no board (but a case, wiring, and connector). If you want to buy those components new, they add up to more than $120 (looking at online prices)
> 
> They're not really worthless to me because if I need any of those components, I don't have to buy them.





seville009 said:


> A used board on ebay is listed st $170 and a used controller is listed at $290, so that gives an indicated retail value of $120 for a controller with no board (but a case, wiring, and connector). If you want to buy those components new, they add up to more than $120 (looking at online prices)
> 
> They're not really worthless to me because if I need any of those components, I don't have to buy them.


What kind of controller do ya got. Handheld? Or joystick? Im looking for either for a western straight blade, 6 pin, white connector


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mine is a Western/Fisher handheld for an MVP (4 pin)


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Different controllers altogether. 6pin is the older controller.


----------



## Justinrandall83 (Sep 30, 2017)

Oh ok that' why I didn' get the prices on that you posted.. I should of stated this in the beginning.


----------

